# CO2, Paint abll refills?



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

No I understand that some use pressurized set ups, can this be refilled via a paintball place? Or what? Are the pressurized ones better?


----------



## mikaila31 (Feb 24, 2006)

Pressurized is considered better than the yeast method, if that is what you are asking. You have much greater control over the amount of CO2 going into the tank and you only have refill the canister once every month of two. 

If you get a regulator that can attach to a paintball canister then you can fill the paintball canister up at a paintball place. Most run regular CO2 cylinders witch are much bigger than paintball canisters. These can normally be filled at welding stores.


----------



## lwinpet (Jan 28, 2008)

paintball cylinders are too small and is more costly in the long run. pay a little more up front with a descent size regular co2 cylinder. 

i bought mine and get my serviced at a carbonic place. they pretty much service the coke/pepsi machines in the san jose, ca area and the advantage of that is that it is pretty pure co2 since it is mostly going to be used on humans.


----------



## Matsu49 (Jan 1, 2008)

I too was looking at getting a paintball CO2 setup for my nano tank. I can't see myself with a large CO2 setup for a tank around 5 gallons.


----------

